# India - Royal Jaipur, Imperial Delhi and Agra



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Jaipur​
PB210687 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210688 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210690 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210691 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Jaipur​
PB210694 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210695 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210696 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

The Palace of the winds

PB210697 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Jaipur​
This shows the beautiful buildings that make up most of Jaipur's center, though it looks quite busy and scary and not similar to western standards, it is remarkably civalised from the rest of India and make the place quite special.

PB210704 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210705 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210706 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210710 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Jaipur​
PB210716 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210717 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210719 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210720 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Jaipur​
PB210724 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210725 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210727 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210728 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Jaipur​
PB210731 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210734 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210738 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210746 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Jaipur​
PB210748 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210750 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210751 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210752 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Jaipur​
PB210755 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

The former colonial Albert Hall, there was a nice vintage car show going on, this part of the city was wide avenues and green spaces typical of colonial India

PB210756 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210759 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210761 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Jaipur​
PB210763 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210762 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210764 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210766 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Jaipur looks sensational. Utterly beautiful.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks, it is!

Jaipur​
PB210768 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210773 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210774 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210775 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PB210789 by Stephen Anstiss, on FlickrJaipur​
PB210776 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210782 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210786 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Jaipur​
PB210790 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210792 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210794 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210798 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210800 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Jaipur​
PB210805 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210806 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210809 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210810 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Jaipur​
PB210812 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

This monkey had just stolen the food from a tourist

PB210813 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210814 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210815 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Jaipur​
PB210819 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210821 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210826 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210827 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Jaipur​
PB210828 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210832 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210833 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210837 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Jaipur​
PB210844 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210846 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210851 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210854 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Jaipur​
PB210856 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210864 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210868 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210882 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Jaipur​
PB210883 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210884 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210885 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB210886 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Delhi​
PB241117 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB241118 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB241124 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB241125 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Delhi​
PB241129 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB241134 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB241135 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB241137 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Delhi​
PB241139 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB241141 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB241144 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB241147 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Delhi​
PB241150 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB241152 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB241154 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB241155 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Delhi​
PB241156 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB241164 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB241165 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB241171 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Delhi​
PB241177 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB241182 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB241184 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB241209 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB241210 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice new photos from India :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely!

My son is in Udaipur at present. He says it is very beautiful. When he was in Mumbai( to watch the cricket), he ended up being offered a role as an extra in a Bollywood comedy.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice new photos from India :cheers:


Thanks



openlyJane said:


> Lovely!
> 
> My son is in Udaipur at present. He says it is very beautiful. When he was in Mumbai( to watch the cricket), he ended up being offered a role as an extra in a Bollywood comedy.


I havent made it to Udaipur but it does look beautiful

Delhi​
The red fort

PB251222 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251223 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251227 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251228 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Delhi​
PB251231 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251232 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251233 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251235 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Delhi​
PB251236 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251239 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251251 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251257 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Delhi​
PB251261 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251263 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251265 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251266 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Delhi​
PB251268 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251269 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251271 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251273 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Delhi​
PB251276 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251278 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251280 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251282 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Delhi​
PB251285 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251286 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251287 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251288 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Delhi​
PB251298 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251299 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251300 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

PB251304 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice photos of Mughal architecture of Delhi.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks. So not so many urban walkable areas in Delhi, more like a sprawl city with boulevards and huge slums. Must be hard to get through for a tourist. Some great palace buildings there though. Jaipur looks beautiful.


----------

